

New Stripe Chat - Titanous
https://stripe.com/blog/new-stripe-chat

======
degenerate
I love the simplicity in the design. I'm sure the underlying code is high
quality like everything I've seen from Stripe. Consider this your first
request for the source!

------
saiko-chriskun
stripe is the best :P

